# My latest finish projects



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi folks .....I would like to show you this two latest projects...one is an urn that I was ask to build for a relative that wants to have ready for when the time comes....not that he is in a hurry!.
The other one is a blanket chest that I made for my wife......I did not want to put any drawers in it ,we have plenty drawers in the other bedroom furniture.
The urn is made out of bloodwood and needs a clear urathane finish. The chest is made out of hard maple and was finished with alcohol base stain and two part urathane , the stain is mix of two parts magnolia, one part cherry and one part amaranth.
This projects gave me an opportunity to practice my hand cut dovetails prior to starting on a 18th century style secretary desk that has plenty of them.
hope you like them.
Teo


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful work again, Teo. Keep it up.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Indeed, very beautiful work.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

yep very nice work...


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice Teo ! I like the finish on both pieces.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great work Teo and I must say the hand cut dovetails look GREAT.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Outstanding workmanship, great work on the dovetails. I really enjoy the finish on each project.


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you folks for your nice comments.
Teo


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Really nice work Teo.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know how you do it?

I can barely find time to do this kind of work with my router!

I will go back to my garage and hide in shame.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Teo, great workmanship, however, what kind of "vice" is that on your bench with the cams, and how does it work, Regards........AL


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

timbertailor said:


> I don't know how you do it?
> 
> I can barely find time to do this kind of work with my router!
> 
> I will go back to my garage and hide in shame.


Hi Brad, sorry I did not respond earlier, but I had not check the thread and I just found your post....I saw the jewelry box you made and post on another thread and was very pleased with the looks of it and with your craftsmanship..I happen to be making a couple of them ……I hope mine look as good as yours, after looking at your kitchen project I tell you , you got nothing to be shame of . one of my future projects is to remodel ours. I’ll keep you posted.
Best regards
Teo


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Al Robins said:


> Teo, great workmanship, however, what kind of "vice" is that on your bench with the cams, and how does it work, Regards........AL


Hi Al, you sure have a sharp eye!......I had a H0983 Dovetail Jig (- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices) that I never used as such....one day I got the idea to use it as a vise to hold the pieces for cutting dovetails by hand (discarded the templates ) but I could only use it for narrow pieces, so when I needed to cut dovetails on 20" wide boards I build this one using 3/4" cold roll and made the cams and the end posts on the lathe using ash wood.
The jig comes with 2 levers, one to hold the work vertically and one to hold it horizontally....so I use the lever from the top and threaded the cold roll bar to screwed it in place.The whole assembly gets screwed to the apron of the workbench with 3/8" bolts 6" long, the front board measures 6"x 31"x3/4". I can dovetail a 24" wide board.
The board to be dovetailed gets trap between the front board and the workbench apron.
Best regards.
Teo


----------



## idahofiregod (Feb 14, 2010)

Teo, that blanket is fantastic. I suspect my wife will have me making one out of maple to match the dressers. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Jason thank you for your comment.....I am sure that you will have a lot of fun making it..... would you do it with hand cut dovetails or router dovetails.
Best regards
Teo


----------

